# beautiful girl



## jamespaddyob1

I know this is a really chronic ask, but I'm desperate to know how to say beautiful girl in spanish.  I've looked on the free translation sites, but they have come up with some severely conflicting results.  

I would really, really appreciate the definitive answer!

Apologies for my appalling ignorance of Spanish.

Many thanks,

James


----------



## Celeste

Well, you could say:

eres una chica(girl) hermosa(beautiful)
you  are  a beautiful girl
or just
_eres _ (you are) _hermosa_!
or _eres preciosa_!

C.


----------



## Tormenta

jamespaddyob1 said:
			
		

> I know this is a really chronic ask, but I'm desperate to know how to say beautiful girl in spanish.  I've looked on the free translation sites, but they have come up with some severely conflicting results.
> 
> I would really, really appreciate the definitive answer!
> 
> Apologies for my appalling ignorance of Spanish.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> James





I agree with Celeste, however, girl (chica) and woman ( mujer) are not the same thing ( I am sure you know that).  You need to choose if you want to call her a girl or a woman, then you can use the words Celeste mentioned.

If you are not sure about Chica/mujer, just tell her : "eres hermosa"  (you are beautiful)

That will do, trust me  


Tormenta


----------



## jamespaddyob1

Guys, thanks so much!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Chica bonita/linda, bella.
Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## a.j.

hi james,

i've always used 'guapa'. eres tan guapa - you're so beautiful. eres muy guapa - you're very beautiful. it does the trick


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> hi james,
> 
> i've always used 'guapa'. eres tan guapa - you're so beautiful. eres muy guapa - you're very beautiful. it does the trick




a.j,

You seem to have a lot of experience  ;however, "guapa" might not do the trick if the Lady is not Spanish.  The word "guapa" is not used in all South American countries, and in some countries it does not mean "beautiful" , trust me. 

Maybe James wants to tell us if she is from Spain, so that we can offer the most efficient options   

Tormenta


----------



## a.j.

hehehe! i'm sure james is a *he*!


----------



## jamespaddyob1

She's in Spain, but she's not Spanish!


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> hehehe! i'm sure james is a *he*!





"she" refers to the Lady ( the Lady James is talking about), not James.


Tormenta


----------



## jamespaddyob1

Yes, I am a he, but what's the equivalent of "James" in Spanish, if there is such a thing.  I've sent the message to her now, so hopefully it will have the desired effect!  I'll let you know...


----------



## Tormenta

jamespaddyob1 said:
			
		

> She's in Spain, but she's not Spanish!




James, listen to me.  I am ethnically Spanish, born in South America (the best of both worlds).  Tell her : " eres hermosa"    

Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

jamespaddyob1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I am a he, but what's the equivalent of "James" in Spanish, if there is such a thing.  I've sent the message to her now, so hopefully it will have the desired effect!  I'll let you know...








James in Spanish is Santiago (James sounds nicer, in my opinion)   


Yes, please, let us know   

Tormenta


----------



## jamespaddyob1

Noooo, it's too late now!!


----------



## a.j.

james you 'ol dog, go on my son! good on you!

james is your name, it doesn't change in spanish.


sorry tormenta, my mistake


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> james you 'ol dog, go on my son! good on you!
> 
> james is your name, it doesn't change in spanish.
> 
> 
> sorry tormenta, my mistake






James in Spanish is Santiago.  Don't you read the Bible ?  

Tormenta


----------



## belén

You can also call yourself Jaime, James, 

good luck with your chica guapa y hermosa


----------



## Celeste

jamespaddyob1 said:
			
		

> Noooo, it's too late now!!




Hi James, I hope it works anyway!!  
Next time listen to the experts (women) We know what we like to hear.  Tormenta is RIGHT!!
C.


----------



## jamespaddyob1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> James in Spanish is Santiago (James sounds nicer, in my opinion)
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I thought it was something totally different, but I'm probably thinking of a holiday I had in Portugal many years ago (so Portuguese).
> 
> This is a great forum!


----------



## jamespaddyob1

belen said:
			
		

> You can also call yourself Jaime, James,
> 
> heh, that's what I was thinking of.


----------



## a.j.

so many of my posts don't make sense because there have been other replies whilst i am writing!!!  espero que no te molesto


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> however, "guapa" might not do the trick if the Lady is not Spanish.  The word "guapa" is not used in all South American countries, and in some countries it does not mean "beautiful" , trust me.



Blimey! What else can *guapa * mean, and in which countries? I've also always  used *guapa*. You've got me worried now that I might have inadvertently said something I shouldn't have!


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> so many of my posts don't make sense because there have been other replies whilst i am writing!!!  espero que no te molesto





Don't worry, a.j , some of my post don't make much sense either   


Tormenta 

PD. Are you English?


----------



## jamespaddyob1

dave said:
			
		

> Blimey! What else can *guapa * mean, and in which countries? I've also always  used *guapa*. You've got me worried now that I might have inadvertently said something I shouldn't have!



I've been thinking much the same thing...


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Blimey! What else can *guapa * mean, and in which countries? I've also always  used *guapa*. You've got me worried now that I might have inadvertently said something I shouldn't have!





Dave, 

Guapa can also mean "bully", "tough" ,depending on the country.  This is why I asked James not to use this word.  If his g/f is from Argentina, for example, he would be telling her:

eres tan guapa/you are such a bully

Ladies do not appreciate being called  "bully" 
 


Tormenta


----------



## Celeste

dave said:
			
		

> Blimey! What else can *guapa * mean, and in which countries? I've also always  used *guapa*. You've got me worried now that I might have inadvertently said something I shouldn't have!



From WRD:
(gallito, valiente) a ver quién es el guapo que se lo dice, let's see who has the guts to tell him 
2   LAm (matón) bully
Also se dice que es guapa a una mujer que es muy trabajadora, agil
C.


----------



## a.j.

yep, i'm english.


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> yep, i'm english.


  

Tormenta


----------



## dave

Ay! Gracias Tormenta y Celeste. No tenía ni la más minima idea. Más me vale dejar de usar esta palabra!


----------



## a.j.

... i'm also tired. goodnight all. hasta mañana


----------



## Celeste

Good night a.j.  Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Tormenta

a.j. said:
			
		

> ... i'm also tired. goodnight all. hasta mañana





Que duermas bien.


Tormenta


----------



## dave

Si, a.j. tiene razón. Aquí en Londres es tarde (tal vez sea temprano todavía en Lancashire!) y estoy para dormir. Buenas noches chicas - no sois guapas sino hermosas, verdad?!


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Si, a.j. tiene razón. Aquí en Londres es tarde (tal vez sea temprano todavía en Lancashire!) y estoy para dormir. Buenas noches chicas - no sois guapas sino hermosas, verdad?!





Gracias Dave, es tarde en Lancashire también y yo me voy a la cama.

Buenas noches


----------



## calzetin

Guapa = bully


----------



## Tormenta

calzetin said:
			
		

> Guapa = bully





Es el "Nuevo Mundo", Guapo!

Buenas noches  Calzetín (tú también ve a la cama que es tarde)   

Tormenta


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Bueno en Peru si usamos mucho guapa, es mas yo prefiero millones de veces que me digan guapa que:  linda, bonita o WHATEVER, JA, JA.
pERO insisto me parece que beautiful mas suena como linda, preciosa o en esa connotacion, chau


----------



## Celeste

dave said:
			
		

> Si, a.j. tiene razón. Aquí en Londres es tarde (tal vez sea temprano todavía en Lancashire!) y estoy para dormir. Buenas noches chicas - no sois guapas sino hermosas, verdad?!



Thanks you Dave!  , no digas esas cosas que me sonrojo !   
C.
Ohhh London... It has past such a long time and I still miss it


----------



## smuntes

Un comentario sobre lo que dice Mirtha. En España no usamos el adjetivo "linda"
Yo personalmente escogería "mujer hermosa" (más formal) o "chica preciosa" (más informal)


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Gracias, tu sabes que mi hija politica es de Barcelona y muchas veces le he dicho que se ve linda, por la manera como luce y ahora que recuerdo me miraba con cara de sorpresa.


----------



## Edwin

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Don't worry, a.j , some of my post don't make much sense either
> 
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> PD. Are you English?



Did you notice his "whilst".  No one in "the states" would use such a word.


----------



## smuntes

Mirtha, es normal que en Barcelona nos haga gracia la palabra "linda", pero yo, personalmente, la encuentro muy tierna.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Tierna te refieres como de madre a hija???  Bueno pues asi se lo digo que se ve bonita pero conforme a nuestra relación, se le ve linda.  Saludos,


----------



## green_eyed_godess

ok..i have a myspace..and i would LOVE to have a spanish name for it..like maybe .."beautiful girl" , beautiful young girl", or "The beautiful girl with green eyes">(this is my favorite one)..can you please tell me how to say them in spanish!..thank you very much.

-Jenna


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

"La bella chica de ojos verdes"
Sorry for the delay


----------



## Anita79

The best phrase to a beautiful girl is "eres preciosa". Good luck


----------

